# 98 Altima Problem?



## Guest (May 16, 2003)

I have a 98 Altima with 78,000 miles. I had a friend look at my car the other day and he said that there was oil on my spark plugs. What does that mean? Is it something i have to be very worried about? I have an appointment to take it to my local nissan dealer next week to have it fixed. Any suggestions on what it could be? Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

replace your valve cover gasket and spark plug tube seals. 35 bucks for the set and about 10 minutes of your time.


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*Nissan Part#*

Nissan Dealership is same price as PDQ, The Zone, or Quest. If not, let me know, I can get them for the same price as the JUNK parts stores. Them you would have OEM parts, instead of junk!


----------

